# Oh, Gamefaqs



## BiscuitBee (Aug 20, 2008)

I don't know if this poll makes me sad or makes me feel old...


----------



## Satangel (Aug 20, 2008)

I vote daily on the Poll, and today I voted for the last option...
I really don't know what it is.
After Googling it, I found it was a combo with Street Fighter


----------



## dice (Aug 20, 2008)

the results did suprise me some what (not the fact that the last option's winning but by the margin)


----------



## CockroachMan (Aug 20, 2008)

Satangel said:
			
		

> I vote daily on the Poll, and today I voted for the last option...
> I really don't know what it is.
> After Googling it, I found it was a combo with Street Fighter



You should be ashamed of yourself!

And it's not a combo, it's a special move


----------



## Xeijin (Aug 20, 2008)

I blame the advent of the Home Console, particularly the 3D era consoles. Back when arcades were the bomb everyone had played street fighter, and everyone knew what a Shoryuken was.

It's also partly because all of the 3D Releases of Street Fighter have been shit, but maybe SF4 will enlighten people now? I mean we're seeing oldies from the best SF Games (stuff like II Turbo and Super Street Fighter) like Blanka, Honda etc

And is Shoryuken REALLY that hard to do consistently? I found Dhalsim's Teleport and Chun-Li's fireball much harder to do consistently.


----------



## Law (Aug 20, 2008)

Xeijin said:
			
		

> I blame the advent of the Home Console. Back when arcades were the bomb everyone had played street fighter, and everyone knew what a Shoryuken was.
> 
> It's also partly because all of the 3D Releases of Street Fighter have been shit, but maybe SF4 will enlighten people now?



It's partly mainly because the majority of people who use GameFAQs are children.

My secret gaming shame: I've been on GameFAQs.


----------



## Jax (Aug 20, 2008)

The freaking Shoryuken (as well as the Hadoken) are even present as weapons in the Worms series!

How could you not know what they are?!


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 20, 2008)

I didn't know either so I just voted the last option.  I thought it was a joke poll to be honest.


----------



## Xeijin (Aug 20, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> The freaking Shoryuken (as well as the Hadoken) are even present as weapons in the Worms series!
> 
> How could you not know what they are?!



They're given different names though I guess.


----------



## WildWon (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow. I'm saddened, but not surprised by that poll. But then again, The Smurfs are a dying breed as well. Kept alive only in memories. And Family Guy. (Yea, she smurfed me.)


----------



## BiscuitBee (Aug 20, 2008)

Walk into an arcade, at least in my day, and that was all you heard. SHORYUKEN! HADOKEN HADOKEN HAKODEN. ... spammers.


----------



## Xeijin (Aug 20, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> My secret gaming shame: I've been on GameFAQs.




Haha that is a good point I guess. Just being on GameFAQs says alot about someone (and I frequent the guides myself lol)


----------



## alex (Aug 20, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> The freaking Shoryuken (as well as the Hadoken) are even present as weapons in the Worms series!
> 
> How could you not know what they are?!



Yeah, I heard the Shoryuken from Worms OW2, that's the only place.


----------



## fischju (Aug 20, 2008)

I have none of that shame, except for the time I spent an hour getting the Hadoken ability in Mega Man X.


----------



## GameDragon (Aug 20, 2008)

I guess Street Fighter isn't as popular as it used to be...


----------



## CockroachMan (Aug 20, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> It's partly mainly because the majority of people who use GameFAQs are children.



Sad but true..


----------



## caffolote (Aug 21, 2008)

And the fact that homebrew is now against the ToS there


----------



## PizzaPasta (Aug 21, 2008)

I got suspended from school in 7th grade for giving a dragon punching (sic) my friend in front of a teacher. It was worth it.


----------



## Nthenorm (Aug 21, 2008)

A piece of me died inside when I saw this poll earlier today.


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Aug 21, 2008)

its definatley not as popular, but looking in the GBA super street fighter II turbo revival manual, the moves arn't even named how they sound in japanese.. I was expecting to see hadokens in there but the move list for ryu is called

fireball
dragon punch 
hurricane kick 
and the hadoken is called the 'Shakunetsu Hadaken' 

what the hell is a hadaken?? 

The super combo is called the Shinku Hadaken


----------



## Gore (Aug 21, 2008)

Oh, Gaydrian..










I didn't know what a Shoryukn was though.
But I don't use GameFAQS.


----------



## Seven (Aug 21, 2008)

How can people... not know? It's like they've never been inside an arcade in their life.


----------



## Law (Aug 21, 2008)

Seven said:
			
		

> How can people... not know? It's like they've never been inside an arcade in their life.
> 
> QUOTE(Law @ Aug 20 2008, 10:44 AM) It's partly mainly because the majority of people who use GameFAQs are children.


----------



## CCNaru (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm a KOF guy but even I know what a shoryuken is.

...i'm getting old too nooooo


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Aug 21, 2008)

Heh, I didn't vote for that poll because the use of savestates wasn't an option.  =P  But if it was, that'd be a violation of that place's own rules, and it'd just cause a black hole to form in the net.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 21, 2008)

PaperPlane said:
			
		

> Oh, Gaydrian..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL pwned


----------



## TheWingless (Aug 21, 2008)

I know whut a Shoryuken is! But I have never done one... Or maybe I've done one by button mashing... My brother is the arcade fan/lover. I'd either vote for the I can't constantly Shoyyken or blame the controller when I lose because I have REALLY BAD controllers(Y button sometimes does A in SSBB).


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 21, 2008)

I for one, had no idea what it is. Guessed it was from SF though.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Aug 21, 2008)




----------



## Jasonage (Aug 21, 2008)

Oh my god, I'm a teenager, never played SF in my life, and even I know what a Shoryuken is.

How old are the people on gamefaqs? Three year olds?


----------



## da_head (Aug 21, 2008)

i played sf ii on my 33mhz comp rofl (when i was like 5) and i still remb wat a shoryuken is (though i pronounce it as shoouken) haha.


----------



## ~De arimasu (Aug 21, 2008)

Jasonage said:
			
		

> I'm a teenager, never played SF in my life, and even I know what a Shoryuken is.


----------



## WildWon (Aug 21, 2008)

Now, the question:

Tatsumakisenpukyaku anyone?


----------



## BiscuitBee (Aug 21, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Now, the question:
> 
> Tatsumakisenpukyaku anyone?



Hehe, whenever I played I would say Tatsumaki- because I could never remember the rest of it... 

Actually, when I was even younger, I thought they were saying, "A-poin-chuck-poin-chuck".  Don't ask, because I don't know.


----------



## WildWon (Aug 21, 2008)

BiscuitBee said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Up-chuck-pennaroon-chuck" was my thoughts lol.


----------



## Mazor (Aug 21, 2008)

Seven said:
			
		

> How can people... not know? It's like they've never been inside an arcade in their life.


Not everyone lives in the US.


----------



## Law (Aug 21, 2008)

Mazor said:
			
		

> Seven said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The US isn't the only place with Arcades, and Street Fighter can be found in more places than just an Arcade.


----------



## Salamantis (Aug 21, 2008)

~De arimasu said:
			
		

> Jasonage said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I'm a teenager, never played SF in my life, and even I know what a Shoryuken is.


----------



## science (Aug 21, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> ~De arimasu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BiscuitBee (Aug 21, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> BiscuitBee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, how weird is that? Almost the same there


----------



## Mazor (Aug 21, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Mazor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. I was more replying to the never been to an arcade part.


----------



## Law (Aug 21, 2008)

Mazor said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for pointing out a very obvious piece of information (Although, the UK does house a lot of Europeans). What I was trying to say is that there are Arcades all around the world, don't try and troll just because there isn't one near to where you live. There isn't one anywhere near where I live, yet I'm not bawwwing about it.


----------



## BiscuitBee (Aug 21, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Mazor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...in during canada.

PS: Let's not forget SFII had delightful console versions.  I believe it was the SNES manual where I first learned what the moves were actually called.

I always thought it was funny, and probably completely intentional, that it was 'Sho-RYU-KEN' b/c, well, I won't spell it out for you. Oh, I just did!


----------



## JKR Firefox (Aug 21, 2008)

Super Street Fighter II.

Best 2-D fighter evar.  I owned all SF games on the SNES except for Turbo and it was teh awesome.


----------



## PizzaPasta (Aug 22, 2008)

My parents thought Ken and Ryu were saying "bullshit" when they were throwin' fireballz.


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 22, 2008)

That is a damn shame. However I do think some people might have known what it was but was just confused by it typed out. Everyone knows that sound  but it looks weird typed out.. or is that just me?


----------



## EarthBound (Aug 22, 2008)

Ditto.

I youtube'd the word then saw Ryu. Then put 2+2 together.


----------



## lagman (Aug 22, 2008)

Megaman knows what it is, FFS even cats knows what it is *cat doing a shoryuken picture*


----------



## Mazor (Aug 22, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Thank you for pointing out a very obvious piece of information (Although, the UK does house a lot of Europeans).


You're welcome.


----------



## pilotwangs (Aug 22, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Xeijin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Also,can I borrow your car?


----------



## notnarb (Aug 22, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Salamantis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


edit: oops, I have played it, I've loved that game ever since I could just barely reach the control stick


----------



## Japhle (Aug 22, 2008)

Nthenorm said:
			
		

> A piece of me died inside when I saw this poll earlier today.


Same here, at least they could have given a joke option saying that I'm too manly to not know that kind of stuff...

and now begins the fall of Gamefaqs for the third time(1st is cnet joining, 2nd is TOU is against homebrew talk.)


----------



## ENDscape (Aug 22, 2008)

Now im sure people on Gamefaqs are n00by little kids ...


----------



## Law (Aug 22, 2008)

I just took a look at todays poll, and it's even more retarded than the one posted in this thread.

"LOLOLOL IZ INTERWEBS SRS BUSINESS LOLLOLOL?"


----------



## WildWon (Aug 22, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> I just took a look at todays poll, and it's even more retarded than the one posted in this thread.
> 
> "LOLOLOL IZ INTERWEBS SRS BUSINESS LOLLOLOL?"



Just went there and clicked "Extremely." Because, i too, have been on the GF boards. And every single one of them take it WAY to seriously.

Go into ANY forum there, and just type "noob." and see what happens. UPROAR I TELL YOU!!! Dogs and cats, living together. Mass hysteria.


----------



## BiscuitBee (Aug 23, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I enjoy reading the anger between boards.  My recent favourite was when FFXIII was announced for the 360.  Oh the joys of teenage, and pre-teenage, rage.


----------



## BiscuitBee (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow, either Gamefaqs is trolling me or my head just asploded... again

EDIT:
Wow, TinyPic is fast but doesn't make a thumbnail for me.
ImageShack is being crazy slow...
Time to install a clone image hosting script on the ol'web space!


----------



## Shakraka (Aug 29, 2008)

I still have Street Fighter II and Street Fighter II Turbo for my old SNES. I remember back when I was middle school I could beat the game on the difficulty setting of 9, but I can barely do 4 now... I also remember getting blisters on thumb for spamming shoryuken and hadokens; I was a cheap motherf---er.


----------



## Rod (Aug 29, 2008)

THIS HAS GOT TO BE A JOKE, SERIOUSLY D:


----------

